# Anyone using Etnies skate shoes?



## n.e.r.d (May 17, 2010)

etnies Marana, Grey/Yellow / Shop / etnies - Action Sports Footwear and Apparel
These are one of the best looking shoes around..
however the sole does not look that grippy for flat pedals.
Anyone tried them yet?

What about these ones?
etnies Number Mid, Light Grey / Shop / etnies - Action Sports Footwear and Apparel
As used by BMX pro Aaron Ross. If it's good for him, then they should be more than good enough for me!
I was skeptical of the sole pattern, but reviews said that they grip well..
Review: Etnies Number Mid by lalena - Pinkbike


----------



## Reign2Rider (Jan 28, 2010)

I've been using Etnies Kingpin for several years. On my third pair now. Grip well but not crazy like 5ten impacts. They last pretty well and are very comfortable but they don't like getting soaked much.


----------

